
Netflix Adds Nearly 10M Subscribers During First Quarter - adrian_mrd
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/netflix-adds-10-million-subscribers-first-quarter-1202471
======
dclusin
Elsewhere in press it also said they lost ~5m due to churn from subscription
price increase.

